# Vegas Judge issues injunction against Z Train



## haolerider (Jun 8, 2010)

Apparently a Las Vegas judge has issued an injunction against the Z Train executives (including former URPA Bruce Richardson) from issuing any more defamatory statements about the X Train efforts. Google Z Train for the interesting details. X Train staff indicated Z Train owner told the judge he had invested 13,000 hours on the project - which is a long time, however X Train owner says no one in the railroad industry has ever heard of the Z Train owner! And the beat goes on!


----------



## rrdude (Jun 8, 2010)

haolerider said:


> Apparently a Las Vegas judge has issued an injunction against the Z Train executives (including former URPA Bruce Richardson) from issuing any more defamatory statements about the X Train efforts. Google Z Train for the interesting details. X Train staff indicated Z Train owner told the judge he had invested 13,000 hours on the project - which is a long time, however X Train owner says no one in the railroad industry has ever heard of the Z Train owner! And the beat goes on!



Sounds like the next action movie thriller, "X Train & Z Train Headed for Collision Course!"

If either gets going by Christmas of 2011, I'll wet my pants with excitement.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 8, 2010)

rrdude said:


> haolerider said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently a Las Vegas judge has issued an injunction against the Z Train executives (including former URPA Bruce Richardson) from issuing any more defamatory statements about the X Train efforts. Google Z Train for the interesting details. X Train staff indicated Z Train owner told the judge he had invested 13,000 hours on the project - which is a long time, however X Train owner says no one in the railroad industry has ever heard of the Z Train owner! And the beat goes on!
> ...


Especially because the only way either of these trains will exist will be through the magic of CGI!


----------



## jis (Jun 9, 2010)

This is soooo typical - spend all your energy and resources fighting among yourselves instead of getting anything useful done :-/


----------



## rrdude (Jun 9, 2010)

jis said:


> This is soooo typical - spend all your energy and resources fighting among yourselves instead of getting anything useful done :-/


Hey, attorneys need to eat, and got kids who need shoes on their feet too!


----------



## jis (Jun 9, 2010)

rrdude said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > This is soooo typical - spend all your energy and resources fighting among yourselves instead of getting anything useful done :-/
> ...


But someone has to hire them first


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 9, 2010)

All this legal battling will mean that neither train will ever get off the ground. Of course, I don't think the UP has given its OK for either project, so everything is just hypothetical.


----------



## haolerider (Jun 9, 2010)

MikefromCrete said:


> All this legal battling will mean that neither train will ever get off the ground. Of course, I don't think the UP has given its OK for either project, so everything is just hypothetical.


You are right. According to UP, they will not allow gambling on their tracks and they have also indicated they have not talked with either one of these projects.


----------



## George Harris (Jun 9, 2010)

haolerider said:


> Apparently a Las Vegas judge has issued an injunction against the Z Train executives (including former URPA Bruce Richardson) from issuing any more defamatory statements about the X Train efforts. Google Z Train for the interesting details. X Train staff indicated Z Train owner told the judge he had invested 13,000 hours on the project - which is a long time, however X Train owner says no one in the railroad industry has ever heard of the Z Train owner! And the beat goes on!


Hint;

If they have not talked to UP.

If they do not have BILLIONS to spend on building their own track.

If they do not have Harry Reid and quite a few other politicians with clout in their pocket

The whole thing is theatre.

Sound and fury

Signifying NOTHING.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 10, 2010)

George Harris said:


> haolerider said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently a Las Vegas judge has issued an injunction against the Z Train executives (including former URPA Bruce Richardson) from issuing any more defamatory statements about the X Train efforts. Google Z Train for the interesting details. X Train staff indicated Z Train owner told the judge he had invested 13,000 hours on the project - which is a long time, however X Train owner says no one in the railroad industry has ever heard of the Z Train owner! And the beat goes on!
> ...


Aloha George

We use a lot of Smoke and Mirrors in the theater. What could they be smoking.


----------



## jis (Jun 10, 2010)

I wonder if we will hear anything about this from the URPA folks. Afterall wasn't Bruce, who is among the folks who got the injunction against them, the guy who used to fulminate regularly in the form of the URPA newsletter?


----------



## had8ley (Jun 11, 2010)

Quite some time ago two young entrepreneurs showed up at the old Hoboken, NJ D.L. & W. station and announced they were going to restore commuter service to Scranton. After much fanfare from the press the two went back to New York City and enjoyed a festive lunch at The "21" club. When it came time to pay the tab neither had any money and it took one of their attorney dads to bail them out of the restaurant. Deja vu ???


----------

